# Red, white and GREEN.



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

I think I rather like the 125th anniversary colors, can these be found in the US?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

was discussed here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=245497


----------



## ArmyStrong86 (Apr 24, 2009)

*1986 homemade version*

Red, white, and granny smith green! Started out as a graphite colored Bianchi Rekord 845. Should've kept it original, but too late now. New one looks great!


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

That Tricolore is so awesome!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

marknelson said:


> I think I rather like the 125th anniversary colors, can these be found in the US?


Mama mia...Santo Spumoni!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I like it, although the seatpost ruins the flow.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

spade2you said:


> I like it, although the seatpost ruins the flow.


I agree, but the seatpost matches the stem and probably the handlebars. 

So change all three? 

Green to pick up the green from the top tube? Or a constrasting color?


----------

